# smoking cigarettes in your reptile room. dangerous?



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

Weird question maybe, but if you smoke a lot in the room where you reptiles are at, would that be harmfull?


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

well personarly i wouldnt but then i smoke outside as got kids,african grey and reps,,just safe rather than sorry really


----------



## Garko (Nov 9, 2009)

nogatsira said:


> Weird question maybe, but if you smoke a lot in the room where you reptiles are at, would that be harmfull?


yes, both for you and the reptiles, unless someone has demonstrated that passive tobacco smoking is harmless to reptiles.......


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes.

Of course it is they still use their lungs the same way we do infact i think it would be worse for them because they are so diddy.

Marina


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Second hand smoke over time has proven to be extremely harmful to humans, and it is only sensible to assume that second hand smoke can also cause problems to animals. Reptiles do not have lungs as large and developed as humans (in fact, most snakes only have one lung, so they can't really afford for it to be damaged!), and would never come into contact with the chemicals & carcinogens that may be contained in cigerettes.

I personally mind my own business and say I quite frankly don't care if someone wants to take the risks of smoking, but don't inflict it on others - if you wouldn't smoke around your kids or a baby, don't smoke around your pets - they cant tell you if they don't like it, and by the time it builds up enough to be a danger, it would probably be too late to do anything about it in a reptile.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

I have always smoked in my rep room but I make surr I open the windows


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

Roy Castle


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I avoid smoking in my rep room, and if others are smoking in the lounge i shut all the doors.
There's no denying the damage smoking does to our lungs, so if the particles in second hand smoke can hurt us then I imagine that those same particles will do even more damage in smaller lungs.

If a teeny drop inhaled water can cause bad respitory infections in reps, Id hate to think what smoke could do :S
xx


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

we don't smoke at all in our house but a friend of ours 'smokes' in the room where his are and has the windows open x


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

its common sense really.smoking kills people and animals.i don't think they should be subject to smoke its as bad as the smoking beagles used in experiments.


----------



## _Jay_ (Dec 14, 2008)

I wouldn't dream of smoking in my rep room ( I am a smoker), but It goes without saying that it's obvious that they cannot 'escape' the smoke let alone inform you that they don't like it...

It's just cruel...


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

What a ridiculous thread, I wash mine in acid though!


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

if you have a tort its probably doubly bad cuase of thier basic lungs.
Stupid ideo imo smoking around any other animal, unless it can give consent.


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

think by the shear fact you asked the question has in itself answered it :blush:


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Something as simple as using perfume or deo spray around your reps is harmful and proven to cause respiritory problems, so I think smoking would be pretty dangerous, yes. *


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Just don't! lol


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

This was originally posted in 2010 but yep to answer that i wouldnt!


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i know its an old thread someone has resurrected, but I'm shocked at the person who said they smoke in their reptile room! nicotine is highly toxic to reps.


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

i bought rack a few months back that was coated in nicotine :bash: god knows what his reps insides must have been like.


----------



## Calceto (Jan 19, 2012)

My teenage daughter managed to kill 3 zebra finches by spraying some body spray around her room dropped dead within 10 mins ,so smokings a no no . :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

IF I smoked. . .I'd give up to afford more Reptiles. . .:2thumb:


----------

